# Est-ce pertinent d'acheter un 7 plus ? (Ou partir sur le 8)



## Scrc (28 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

J'ai actuellement un iPhone 6S 64g qui commence sérieusement à montrer des signes de faiblesses (Depuis iOS11, je suis obligé de le redémarrer 3-4 fois par jours en raison de problèmes divers et variés, ce qui a tendance à être pénible)

Je suis actuellement en semestre d'échange étudiant au Canada et mon téléphone me sert de plus en plus d'outil multimédia (Youtube, Hearthstone...) et d'appareil photo, seulement, je suis assez limité par la taille de son écran, bien que j'apprécie ses dimensions.

En France, j'ai un Chromecast qui me permet de visualiser Youtube et consort pour plus de confort, donc pas réel besoin d'iPad.

Cependant, je souhaite investir dans un appareil qui va me tenir au moins 2 ans, et depuis la sortie de l'iPhone X, on voit apparaître sur Kijiji (L'équivalent de Leboncoin) beaucoup d'offres très intéressantes en terme de tarifs (Je peux avoir un 7 plus, débloqué, très bon état et sous garantie pour 450-500€)

Mais j'ai un peu peur, au regard de comment le 6S réagit après iOS 11 d'avoir un téléphone à bout de souffle l'année prochaine.

Mes principales questions sont : 

Le 7 vaut-il encore le coup ou dois-je investir sur le 8 (qu'on peut également trouver en seconde main, merci l'effet iPhone X)

L'encombrement de la gamme "Plus" n'est-elle pas un frein au quotidien ? J'ai eu le 7 plus entre les mains et j'ai apprécié le confort visuel, mais je ne sais pas ce que ça donne au quotidien quand on lui a ajouté coque de protection et verre trempé. 

Attendre une future mise à jour sensée résoudre mes problèmes de téléphone ?

Merci en tout cas de m'avoir lu et dans merci d'avance pour vos conseils et retour d'expérience


----------



## eric691 (29 Octobre 2017)

J'ai également un6S 64, mais le mien fonctionne très bien sous IOS 11. Idem pour le 6 d'une amie.
Donc tu pourrais commencer par faire une restauration


----------



## Scrc (29 Octobre 2017)

Alors pour le coup, j'ai une petite question quant à la restauration, je n'ai pas mon pc fixe sur lequel j'ai ma sauvegarde d'iPhone, je ne risque pas de perdre toutes mes données en faisant ça ?


----------



## jean512 (29 Octobre 2017)

prends toi un 8 à l'apple store.
Mais pour info c'est ton téléphone qui merde et pas le 6s en général.


----------



## ibabar (30 Octobre 2017)

Scrc a dit:


> j'ai un Chromecast qui me permet de visualiser Youtube et consort pour plus de confort, donc pas réel besoin d'iPad


Je ne vois pas trop le rapport, c'est pas le même usage entre un Chromecast et un iPad, non?



Scrc a dit:


> mon téléphone me sert de plus en plus d'appareil photo, seulement, je suis assez limité par la taille de son écran


C'est assez différent entre un iPhone 7 Plus et un iPhone 8 (et même 6s): le modèle Plus ayant un double module, donc 2 focales et surtout le mode Portrait, ce que n'aura pas l'iPhone 8 dans sa version 4.7"
Concernant la taille d'écran: 4.7" est déjà largement suffisant pour le cadrage (même si bigger is better), je rappelle que la plupart des APN (même experts ou semi-pro, et même sans viseur) ont un écran de 3" généralement.



Scrc a dit:


> Le 7 vaut-il encore le coup ou dois-je investir sur le 8


On peut raisonnablement considérer qu'un iPhone dure 3 ans en terme de MàJ. Donc prendre un iPhone 7 aujourd'hui reviendra grosso modo à pouvoir l'utiliser confortablement 2 ans (jusqu'à l'arrivée d'iOS13).
Pour reformuler, c'est plus les opportunités en terme de prix qui te décideront. Ou à prix égal entre 7 Plus et 8, le choix de la taille.



Scrc a dit:


> L'encombrement de la gamme "Plus" n'est-elle pas un frein au quotidien ?


Ô que si!!!!
J'ai replongé (l'an passé) pour un 7 Plus après un 6 Plus, j'ai craqué pour le double module photo.
C'est une brique énorme, ça tient dans la poche mais c'est très volumineux (même si très fin). Les 2 mains sont presque obligatoire tant les contorsions et les jeux d'équilibriste sont risqués à une main.
J'ai récemment opté pour un SE mais après 3 semaines d'utilisation, j'ai finalement repris (avec plaisir) mon 7 Plus... La taille idéale serait donc sans doute le 4.7" et par extension le X qui marie encombrement et grand écran.



Scrc a dit:


> Attendre une future mise à jour sensée résoudre mes problèmes de téléphone ?


Comme le dit @jean512 , tes problèmes ne sont pas liés à l'iPhone 6s ou à iOS11, c'est spécifiquement TON iPhone qui merde: tu devrais prendre un RDV au Genius pour faire un diagnostic


----------



## Scrc (30 Octobre 2017)

Merci à vous pour vos réponses !

@ibabar 

Pour répondre à ta question sur le chromecast, disons que je consomme du contenu multimédia assez souvent chez moi, du coup je connecte mon iPhone via les applications et c'est parti pour regarder une vidéo Youtube sur la TV, disons que j'ai peur que d'acheter un iPad soit peu pertinent, du fait que je n'y toucherais plus beaucoup à mon retour en France.

Quant à la question de l'APN, c'est vrai que le double capteur semble avoir son petit plus, les photos sont généralement plus belles d'après ce que j'ai pu voir au travers de divers tests.

Tu as soulevé le point qui me fait hésiter, autant un SE me semble un poil "petit" pour mon utilisation, mais j'ai peur de perdre le confort du format 6S. Après, il reste toujours l'option Galaxy S8, mais bien qu'Android soit beaucoup plus mature qu'il n'y a quelques années, je n'ai jamais réussi à accrocher à cet OS (j'avais testé l'expérience sur le S7, que j'ai revendu 6 mois plus tard pour revenir sur iPhone)
C'est vrai que l'iPhone X à tout pour faire rêver, un encombrement réduit et un écran de taille maximal. Seulement, aujourd'hui, ça m'ennuie un peu de mettre 1150€ dans un smartphone (Bon, il y a toujours l'option de descendre sur NY (Pour une fois que c'est juste à côté de là où je vis) mais quid du stock, et ça reste tout de même cher. Une solution serait éventuellement d'attendre une année supplémentaire et d'investir dans la nouvelle mouture de l'iPhone, mais je doute qu'Apple baisse ses prix si les ventes sont là, c'est de bonne guerre. 

Effectivement, peut-être que dans un premier temps, se retourner vers un Apple Store serait peut-être la solution, je trouve ça quand même bien étonnant de devoir faire des soft reset 2-3 fois par jour.

Merci à tous pour vos retours !


----------



## ibabar (30 Octobre 2017)

Scrc a dit:


> Quant à la question de l'APN, c'est vrai que le double capteur semble avoir son petit plus, les photos sont généralement plus belles d'après ce que j'ai pu voir au travers de divers tests


Honnêtement j'ai replongé pour un Plus à cause de ça mais je le regrette un peu.
Le mode Portrait est bien fichu _(même s'il a fallu attendre 10.3, sans doute faudra-t-il aussi patienter pour les multiples modes Portrait du 8 Plus qui pour l'instant semblent aussi en bêta...)_. Mais il faut une belle et bonne lumière naturelle (même avec une grosse lumière artificielle, ça bruite). 90% des photos sont prises avec le grand angle, donc 7 ou 7 Plus: même combat sur ce point!

Après, si tu n'as que l'iPhone comme device, c'est vrai qu'un écran plus grand est souhaitable pour les vidéos YouTube, pour surfer sur Safari, pour regarder et retoucher des photos...etc.

Je me rassure aussi du Plus pour sa batterie. Celle du 7 Plus est "correcte", elle me permet de tenir la journée, même en usage intensif: je me dis que je galèrerais avec un 4.7"... s'il faut se balader avec un iPhone + une batterie externe, le gain s'annule...



Scrc a dit:


> Tu as soulevé le point qui me fait hésiter, autant un SE me semble un poil "petit" pour mon utilisation, mais j'ai peur de perdre le confort du format 6S


Malheureusement, tu as beau "essayer", ça ne suffit pas: j'ai plusieurs fois manipulé un SE et j'étais persuadé que c'était LE bon choix pour moi... je regrette amèrement cet achat...
Il faut vraiment l'utiliser 2 ou 3 semaines (puis revenir à un autre modèle) pour réellement se faire une opinion.

Paradoxalement, c'est en utilisant un SE puis en revenant au 7 Plus que j'ai pu observer: d'une part que la finesse des 6/6s/7/8 est vraiment top, mais aussi d'autre part que le point négatif de cette lignée c'est... l'aluminium.
Le vrai gros défaut n'est pas spécifiquement qu'il faille les 2 mains ou que cette surface de 5.5" soit encombrante, mais surtout que c'est une vraie savonnette!!! Je regrette presque avec le recul de n'avoir pas opté pour le noir de jais qui clairement glisse beaucoup moins en main.



Scrc a dit:


> il reste toujours l'option Galaxy S8, mais bien qu'Android soit beaucoup plus mature qu'il n'y a quelques années, je n'ai jamais réussi à accrocher à cet OS


Il y a l'OS mais aussi la surcouche. Utiliser un Android stock, un Samsung ou un autre, c'est pas tout à fait la même expérience.
Je ne suis pas un spécialiste mais le modèle Android qui me fait baver (esthétiquement), c'est le Xiaomi Mi Mix 2 (et dont la surcouche est assez inspirée d'iOS je crois).

Pour en revenir au choix cornélien, hormis l'habitude, la sécurité et la synergie, je crois qu'Android et iOS ont tendance à se superposer.
Perso, je n'utilise pas les services de Google (même mon webmail est chez Apple), j'utilise à fond l'écosystème Apple, qu'il soit logiciel (Apple Music, Plans, iBooks, iCloud...) et matériel (Mac, iPad, Apple TV)... mais si je partais d'un système basé sur un smartphone "seul" et avec des services cross-platform (Spotify, Dropbox, Gmail...) je n'aurais pas trop de réticence à switcher sur Android


----------



## Scrc (30 Octobre 2017)

C'est vrai que le mode portrait est vraiment agréable, en dehors de l'aspect "Photos de profil" je trouve qu'il apporte un réel plus avec l'effet Bokeh, ça reste très subjectif mais j'y suis plutôt sensible 

En terme de device, j'ai un Dell XPS 13 de 2015, et un PC de jeu que j'ai assemblé moi même en France. J'avais réellement songé à changer mon XPS pour un MBP 13", hésité avec un iPad Pro 10,5" (Prise de note, multitasking avec iOS11) mais étant dans ma dernière année d'études, ça m'ennuie un peu de changer de device alors que je ne dispose pas non plus d'une capacité financière énorme (Et d'ici là, les versions fin 2017-2018 seront là, je peux encore patienter 6-8 mois)

Je vais quand même réfléchir à l'achat du 7 plus, mon téléphone est vraiment le device que j'utilise le plus tous les jours (toujours dans la poche, c'est bien pratique  ) (Quand j'ai parlé d'iPad, j'avais d'ailleurs pensé il y a un mois et demi à acheter un mini 4, que j'avais trouvé en occasion pour 190€ dans sa version 64go, mais les retours de beta testeurs sur iOS 11 m'ont fait douter bien que j'apprécie beaucoup sa taille qui permet de le glisser dans la poche d'une veste)

Pour le MiMix, tu prêches un converti, je salue le design, et bien que la surcouche Android influe grandement l'expérience, il y a plusieurs choses qui me feront rester sur iOS (iMessage en tête de liste, et la quantité d'applications achetées aussi ...)

Après il me reste toujours l'option d'attendre les retours d'expérience sur l'iPhone X, revendre le mien et utiliser ma première rémunération lors de mon stage de fin d'études pour m'offrir ce joujou, mais en dehors de toutes considérations technologiques, payer un smartphone aussi cher qu'un Mac (Avec le programme AOC) à tendance à me refroidir, aussi bon que ce smartphone puisse être.


----------

